# سلسلة مواقع لتحميل الكتب بلا حدود



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع اليوم مفيد جدااااااا
 انا هحط روابط مجموعه من المواقع المواقع دى تقدر تدخل عليها وتحمل كتب بلا حدود وكلها مجانيه ومجربها بنفسى كل ماعليك انك تسجل نفسك كعضو فى الموقع يعنى تعمل ريجستر عادى جدا زى اى موقع وبعدها تقدر تحمل كتب من غير حد 
وعايز من المهندسين الافاضل ..كل اللى عنده موقع للتحميل يضعة هنا للافادة 

نبتدى بقى على بركه الله


الموقع الاول 
www.gigapedia.org

الموقع ده من اروع المواقع على الاطلاق لتحميل الكتب وفيه كتب كمان بالعربى المهم انك بتسجل فيه كعضو بيطلب منك تكتب الاسم ايلى انتا عاوز تدخل بيه والباس وورد والايميل دا طبعا عادى جدا وبيديك تحت كلمتين 
بيبقوا عباره عن كلمتين انتا بتعيد كتابتهم تانى فى الخانه الفاضيه بتكتب الكلمه الاولى وبعدين مسافه بعدين الكلمه التانيه ولو الكلام مش واضح فيه خانه على الجنب لو ضغط عليها بيوضحلك الصوره شويه وبعد تسجيل نفسك كعضو تقدر تحمل من غير حد

الموقع الثانى 

www.avaxhome.ws

الموقع ده جامد جداااااا يجماعه وشبه الموقع الاول تمام واحسن منه كمان لانه مش بيحتاج تسجيل خالص كل ماعليك انك تدخل تبحث عن الكتاب بتاعك ولما يجبلك الكتاب بتلاقى تحت مكتوب كلمه detail
يعنى تفاصيل الكتاب لما تضغط عليها بتلاقى معلومات الكتاب ولنكات التحميل

والموقع ده فيه حاجه جامده جدا كمان وهى انه بردو فيه برامج يعنى مش كتب وبس 


ندخل بقى على الموقع الثالث

http://www.yourbooklib.com/

موقع رائع جداااااااااا وفيه كتب فى جميع المجالات الهندسى والطبى والمعامارى والميكانيكى ......الخ
والاحسن من كده انه مش بيحتاج اى تسجيل خالص كل ماعليك انك تبحث عن كتابك ولما تلاقيه بتلاقى صوره الكتاب ومكتوب تحتها read more
لما تضغط عليها بيديلك معلومات الكتاب وتحتها كلمه more info
لما تضغط عليها بيديك على طول لنكات التحميل

ندخل بقى على الموقع الرابع

www.netbks.com 

موقع رائع ومش محتاج بردو تسجيل ونفس اسلوب الموقع الثالث تمام

الموقع الخامس 

www.ebookee.com

موقع رائع بس بيحتاج تسجيل هو الموقع ده عموما فيه كتب مجانيه كتير جدااااااااااا كل ماعليك انك تسجل وبعدين تبحث عن كتابك 

الموقع السادس 
www.eng4ever.org

الموقع ده موقع هندسى فيه بعض الكتب الهندسيه مع صورها موقع لسه جديد بس بيطورو فيه حاليا 

الموقع السابع

www.prodbooks.blogspot.com

موقع راااااااااااائع جدا ومش محتاج اى تسجيل متخصص هندسه ميكانيكا كل التخصصات انتاج وباور وسيارات وميكاترونيك

الموقع الثامن

www.kxcad.net

موقع رهيب جداااااااا اون لاين فيه تعليم جامد جدااااا لك برامج الجرافيك الاوتوكاد والسوليد وورك وكمان ال cnc وبرامج تانيه كتييييييييييير الدروس اون لاين بتضغط على الدرس ايلى انتا عاوز تشوفه وتقراه على طول من غير تحميل وكمان فيه فيديوهات

الموقع التاسع

www.engineeringtoolbox.com
موقع رااااائع جدااااااا خاص بالهندسه فيه معلومات جامده جدااااااا فى كل المجالات الهندسيه

الموقع العاشر والاخير 

www.mmsec.com

مركز المدينه المنوره للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وفيه ابحاث باللغه العربيه لكثير من المجالات وممكن تبحث فيه كمان على روابط الجامعات والمنظمات المعنيه بالطاقه والكهرباء .......الخ

كل ماعليك انك تضيف المواقع دى عندك فى قائمه المفضله لديك وبالى يبقى اى كتاب انتا عاوزه تقدر تجيبه بسرعه فى اى وقت 

​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

ده موقع رائع 
تضع اسم اي برنامج تريده ويعطيك رابط التحميل مباشر
http://exefind.com/​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (23 يوليو 2009)

ده موقع (موسوعة فى تحميل الكتب المجانية
http:// www.worldebookfair.com


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (5 أغسطس 2009)

Think u very mutch
and thinks


----------



## مصطفى ريان (3 ديسمبر 2009)

نسيت هذا
http://pdf.link512.com​


----------



## jabbar_k74 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المواقع الجيدة ....
------------------------------------------------
http://www.scribd.com/
-------------------------------------------------
http://www.docstoc.com/
-----------------------------------------------
هذه المواقع الاضافية ......
وشكرااااااااااااااااا.


----------



## peteng (4 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks:56:


----------



## روحي سما (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا استاد أحمد ثلاث مرات شكر بس قليل في حقك لك مني مليون شكر


----------



## dalel2009 (10 يناير 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiii tres utiles


----------



## ahmed saleh11 (15 يناير 2010)

بجد بجد تسلم ايدك يا معلم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## GeoOo (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## اسلام البدوي (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا على ها الفيض من المواقع


----------

